# How often should I give them frozen foods?



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

I have three platies and five bettas (one with the platies, the rest in separate tanks). I got them a multi-pack of frozen foods today. It contains "Emerald Entree", "Freshwater Frenzy", brine shrimp, and bloodworms. How often should I feed them the frozen foods? Also, how much should I feed them? I broke off 1/4 block of Emerald Entree and 1/4 block of bloodworms, and it was way too much.  Their normal diet is Omega One pellets, freeze-dried bloodworms, and some greens for the platies. Could I possibly just mix all the foods together and feed them all at once?


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I use strictly frozen foods (comes in cubes which are about the size of standard dice) with all my bettas rotating by the day between bloodworms, brine shrimp, Mysis shrimp and the emerald entrée... one cube usually feeds all my bettas for the day (depending on who is fasting etc.) and I have a bit left over that I drop into one of my other tanks (usually to the fish in the vivarium)...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

You can feed as often as you like! I tend to feed once a week or every other week just because I tend to forget that I have the foods haha!

Make sure you thaw out the cube slice first in a small cup or whatever! I use the PetSmart cups with some tank water ^_^ I use tweezers to feed as well.


----------

